# Hhr Supersport



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

In '08 rumor says they will come out with an SS model that has a V6. ray:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a decent site. www.chevyhhr.net/


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

As an avid GM fan I am troubled with their approach newer cars. Where GM has faultered, Ford has flourished. GM brings out cars that is avalible to a single comsumer and some of it's designs are less that appealing. 

For example, the SSR, only a collector would purchase a car like that. The GTO, boring looks, doesn't have the gotta have factor. HHR, looks to much like a PT Cruiser.

Ford, on the hand, has made the Mustang avalible to the masses. Not only does it have the retro look, but they offer different powertrain options to make it affordable to regular consumers. 
Me, being a GM fan that doesn't really like Fords, the Mustang is a pretty good looking car.

I hope that GM is smart and do not make the new Camaro an enthusiast car. That will only limit who wants to buy it and it will fall to the wayside like the SSR.


----------

